# انتوا جبتوا منين هذا اليقين؟ ( يقين الإيمان المسيحي )



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

طيب سؤال فلسفي اذا سمحتوا
انتوا جبتوا منين هذا اليقين؟
مع ان مفيش دليل علمي على صحة ما تؤمنون به.
و ياريت توضحولي المقصود بالخلاص بالظبط.


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يناير 2011)

*رد: لماذا ترون المسيحية أفضل من غيرها ؟*




وسام شاه قال:


> طيب سؤال فلسفي اذا سمحتوا
> انتوا جبتوا منين هذا اليقين؟
> مع ان مفيش دليل علمي على صحة ما تؤمنون به.
> و ياريت توضحولي المقصود بالخلاص بالظبط.



*دليلنا هو كلمة الله الصادقة فى الكتاب المقدس 

دليلنا ان المسيح لم يأتى من فراغ او اتى الى العالم فاجئة لكن يوجد على الاقل 330 نبوة فى العهد القديم تتحدث عن المسيح وكلها تحققت فى العهد الجديد بمجئ المسيح 

لآن المسيح هو انتظار اليهود كالمسيا وهو مشتهى الامم كالمخلص 

نبوة النبى اشعياء عن المسيح 53 :4- 6 

"لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله ومذلولا وهو مجروح لآجل معاصينا مسحوق لآجل أثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا 

كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه والرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا "

هو ده المسيح المخلص والنبوة ديه كانت عن موته وصلبه من اجل خلاصنا

دليلنا ان الكتاب المقدس فقط من خلال يسوع المسيح هو الوحيد الى بيقدم خلاص من الدينونة ونتيجة الخطية التى هى الموت والانفصال عن الله وهو الوحيد الى بيقدم لينا سلام مع الله خالقنا وهو الوحيد الى يقدر يبررنا ويطهرنا من الخطية 

هو الوحيد الى يقدر يضمن الحياة الابدية بعد الموت 

تيموثاوس الثانية 1 :9-10 

"الذى خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التى أعطيت لنا فى المسيح يسوع قبل الازمنة الازلية وانما أظهرت الان بظهور مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الانجيل "

نحن لانخاف الموت لان المسيح ابطل الموت وانار الخلود 

دليلنا ما اختبره كل شخص فينا من خلاص ونعمة ومحبة الهيه 

اما موضوع الخلاص فممكن تفتح بيه سؤال جديد واحنا نجاوبك
*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 يناير 2011)

*رد: لماذا ترون المسيحية أفضل من غيرها ؟*

*أراهن أن كل شخص مننا تلقى من الإشارات ما يكفي ، حتى أنني صرت اخجل من طلب إشارات جديدة من الرب ^_^*

*ولكن ليس ذلك طبعا ً سبب يقيننا*

*عندما تذوق حلاوة المسيح ،، للحظات فقط*
*لن ترويك بعد ذلك إلا عذوبة كلامه*
*لن يشعرك بالدفء إلا وجودك في حضنه*
*لن يرضيك خلاص  إلا دربه*

*سيكون ذلك يقينا ً أبديا ً لا يزول*


----------



## جندي المسيح (5 يناير 2011)

اامين​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (6 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> طيب سؤال فلسفي اذا سمحتوا
> انتوا جبتوا منين هذا اليقين؟
> مع ان مفيش دليل علمي على صحة ما تؤمنون به.
> و ياريت توضحولي المقصود بالخلاص بالظبط.



دليل علمي؟
هو الإيمان بيكون ليه دليل علمي؟
دا ايه الذكاء اللي انت فيه دا؟

طيب يا استاذ فلسفي علمي
ممكن تقولنا دليل علمي ان في اله لهذا الكون؟

عجبي


----------



## صوت الرب (6 يناير 2011)

*هناك أثباتات تاريخية غير مسيحية تثبت
الأحداث المكتوبة في الكتاب المقدس كصلب السيد المسيح
و هذه نعتبرها أدلة علمية على صحة ما قاله الانجيل
و لكن تذكر أن الإيمان هو تصديق أمور لا ترى
هذه من الناحية الإيمان بالامور الروحية*


----------



## Critic (6 يناير 2011)

*الكتاب عرفلنا الايمان كالاتى :*
*الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى*
*عب 11 : 1*

*و السيد امسيح قال لنا :*
*طوبى للذين امنوا و لم يروا *
*يوحنا 20 : 29*

*فالايمان بطبيعة الحال يتعارض مع الادلة "العلمية"*

* الله يريدك ان تأتى له عن ايمان و ثقة بما يرتجى و بما لم ترى و الا فالايمان لا معنى له و لا ميزة او تطويب لمن امن او لم يؤمن لمن رأى او لم يرى !*

*اما عن الادلة كأيمان هى يده التى تعمل فى حياتك*
*صدق و لابد ان تصدق : منذ ولادتنا لم يتركنا المسيح لحظة واحدة و شعرنا به فى كل خطوة فى حياتنا يحمينا و يعزينا و يحتضنا بحبه الابدى*

*فكيف لا ترينا الا نتاكد انه يقين ؟*


----------



## وسام شاه (7 يناير 2011)

jesus son 261 قال:


> دليل علمي؟
> هو الإيمان بيكون ليه دليل علمي؟
> دا ايه الذكاء اللي انت فيه دا؟
> 
> ...



أولا أنا مش عارف انت ليه بتسخر مني؟ افترض ان أنا غبي أليس هذا أدعى أن تعطيني بعضا من وصبرك و ذكائك.

عموما يا أيها الذكي أنا لم أسالك ان تعطيني دليلا على ايمانك أنا اعرف انه لا دليل علمي على الأيمان. فهذا بديهي لكن يبدو انك من شدة ذكائك لم تفهمني.

أنا أقصد كيف يمكن أن يصل الانسان الى هذه الدرجة من اليقين في أمر لا يستطيع عقله أن يتحقق منه. ألا يظل هناك و لو بعض من الشك في نفسه؟

السؤال بشكل آخر: ألا يساوركم الشك و لو احيانا ان تكون عقيدتكم غير صحيحة؟


----------



## Samir poet (7 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> أولا أنا مش عارف انت ليه بتسخر مني؟ افترض ان أنا غبي أليس هذا أدعى أن تعطيني بعضا من وصبرك و ذكائك.*تفضل اخى الحبيب انا معاك مع كامل احترامى ليك*
> 
> عموما يا أيها الذكي أنا لم أسالك ان تعطيني دليلا على ايمانك أنا اعرف انه لا دليل علمي على الأيمان. فهذا بديهي لكن يبدو انك من شدة ذكائك لم تفهمني.اتفضل باذن المسيح راح افهمك برضو
> 
> ...


 

*اولا نحن نثق كامل الثقة ان عقيتنا صحيحة *

*وكما علمنا الكتاب المقدس*

*كونو مستعدين لمجوبت كل الذين يسئلكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيكم*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> أولا أنا مش عارف انت ليه بتسخر مني؟ افترض ان أنا غبي أليس هذا أدعى أن تعطيني بعضا من وصبرك و ذكائك.
> 
> عموما يا أيها الذكي أنا لم أسالك ان تعطيني دليلا على ايمانك أنا اعرف انه لا دليل علمي على الأيمان. فهذا بديهي لكن يبدو انك من شدة ذكائك لم تفهمني.
> 
> ...



*اهلا وسام 

الموضوع عندنا ليس مجرد عقيدة وفرائض نؤمن بها 

موضوع ومحور ايماننا هو شخص الرب يسوع المسيح الذى اختبرناه ولا يوجد مثله 

كما يقول الكتاب الايمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة الله 
ايماننا هو بخبر البشارة والخلاص فى الكتاب المقدس وهذ الخبر هو كلمة الله التى تثيت صدقها كل يوم 

كما يقول الكتاب لاننا لم نتبع خرافات مصنعة
*


----------



## وسام شاه (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا سمير و شكرا يا نانسي!
بداية يا ريت تتاكدو من صدق نيتي في المعرفة و انا هنا لست في مناظرة او كلام من هذا القبيل..

فانا شعرت من ردود اخوتي الذين سبقوكم انهم يفترضون في سوء النية او انني ارغب في التهكم بشكل مستتر.
ابدا و الله هذا ما في نيتي.
و انا فعلا اريد ان استفيد من خبرتكم في المسيحية.
انا لا اعرف كتيرا عن المسيحية و لكني احببت ما عرفته من اخلاق و آداب المسيحيين و خاصة فيما يتعلق بالتسامح و المحبة و احترام المراة و ابدية الزواج و عدم التعالي او التطاول على الآخرين.
و ان كنت بصراحة جالى احباط من تصرفات بعض - او لنكون صرحاء الكثير- من اخوتي المسيحيين في هذا المنتدى و لكن انا هاعتبر ان الظروف اللي اتعرفنا فيها كانت سيئة للغاية يا رب ما تتكرر.

اسف على هذه المقدمة و ندخل في المهم:

معلهش انا عايز الاول اجابة على سؤالي:
الا يساورك الشك و لو احيانا و لو مرات قليلة في حياتك انه لا وجود لاله و لا يحزنون او على الاقل ان الرب ليس هو كما نفهمه و نتصوره؟


----------



## Samir poet (7 يناير 2011)

*نحن هكذ المسييحين نحب اخوتنا ونرحب بكم *
*كما اننا نحبك ونرحب بيك اخونا*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> شكرا يا سمير و شكرا يا نانسي!
> بداية يا ريت تتاكدو من صدق نيتي في المعرفة و انا هنا لست في مناظرة او كلام من هذا القبيل..
> 
> فانا شعرت من ردود اخوتي الذين سبقوكم انهم يفترضون في سوء النية او انني ارغب في التهكم بشكل مستتر.
> ...



*اهلا وسام 

اى نوع من الالهه اشك فيه ؟صراحة لو كان اله غير محب ولا يقدم خلاص للبشر الذين خلقهم بالطبع سأشك فيه 

ولكن لو كان اله محب فادى مخلص مبدع الكون (لايمكن ان يتكون الكون صدفة ) احبنى وبذل نفسه من اجلى 

كيف اشك فى هذا الحب ؟ الا تتفق هذة الصفات الرائعة مع الاله الذى يقول انه خالق الكون؟

كما قال لك الاخوة من قبل كلنا اختبرنا وجود الله فى حياتنا لايمكن للصدفى ان تحكم حياتنا ابدا وتدير هذا الكون 

السؤال لا يكون هل يوجد اله خالق للكون ام لا ؟ لكن السؤال يكون من هو هذ الاله ؟وما هى صفاته ؟ وماذا فعل من اجلى ؟وماذا يريد منى ؟

لى عودة معك اذا حددت اسئلتك عن المسيحية اكتر اسأل اسئلة اكثر تحديدا لتتعرف على المسيحية
*


----------



## Samir poet (7 يناير 2011)

*فا نحن معك *
*اسئل ونحن تحت امرك*​


----------



## mystro_888 (7 يناير 2011)

*


وسام شاه قال:



			معلهش انا عايز الاول اجابة على سؤالي:
الا يساورك الشك و لو احيانا و لو مرات قليلة في حياتك انه لا وجود لاله و لا يحزنون او على الاقل ان الرب ليس هو كما نفهمه و نتصوره؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وجود الاله ده شئ مفروغ منه، زي ما الاخت نانسي قالت: اكيد الكون مخلقش نفسه

ولكن موضوع اليقين ان الله كما نتصوره، مش هتختبره الا لو كان لك علاقة حقيقية مع الله، صدقني ده مش كلام وخلاص، ده حقيقة فعلا

بعد الخلاص الله يعطينا قدرة للتغلب على الخطية... وبتبقي نفس الخطية اللي كانت مغلباني ومش قادر انتصر عليها، صدقني ده اختبار شخصي 

فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الابْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَارًا. (يوحنا 8: 36)

إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا. (كورنثوس 5: 17)

والتصور أو اليقين اللي عندنا ده اساسه الكتاب المقدس، والعلاقة الشخصية مع الله

فاللي انت ممكن تعتمد عليه دلوقتي هو الكتاب المقدس
 ادخل علي الرابط ده:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manu******s_of_the_Bible
ده عن مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس، ده موقع الويكيبديا المشهور يعني الكلام اللي فيه من مراجع موثوق منها

*


----------



## fredyyy (7 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> معلهش انا عايز الاول اجابة على سؤالي:
> الا *يساورك الشك* و لو احيانا و لو مرات قليلة في حياتك
> انه لا وجود لاله و لا يحزنون
> او على الاقل ان الرب ليس هو كما نفهمه و *نتصوره*؟


 
*أخي الحبيب *

*إن الإيمان هو الدواء (المضاد الحيوي ) ... ضد فيروس الشك *

*خبرتنا مع الله رسَّخت في قلوبنا *

*صلاح الله في كل الظروف *
*قدرته على فعل أي شئ *
*محبته لنا الغير مُتغيِّرة *
*صدقه في كل ما وعد *

*سؤالك كمن يسأل صاحبه هل العسل حلو *

*الذي يشُك في حلاوة العسل ... هو الذي لم يزوق العسل أبدًا *

*قال الكتاب :*
مزمور 34 : 8 ​*ذُوقُوا* وَانْظُرُوا مَا *أَطْيَبَ الرَّبَّ* طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ *الْمُتَوَكِّلِ* عَلَيْهِ.

​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يناير 2011)

*أخي الحبيب وسام .. لم تعقب على ردي .. وسأكرره الآن (أكيد لا أريد أن أحشره في أنفك هههههههه) لأنه يحمل إجابة ً أيضا ً على سؤالك الثاني ، ولأنه يؤكد كلام أخي فريدي*

*ردي السابق هو :*

*أراهن أن كل شخص مننا تلقى من الإشارات ما يكفي ، حتى أنني صرت اخجل من طلب إشارات جديدة من الرب ^_^*

*ولكن ليس ذلك طبعا ً سبب يقيننا*

*عندما تذوق حلاوة المسيح ،، للحظات فقط*
*لن ترويك بعد ذلك إلا عذوبة كلامه*
*لن يشعرك بالدفء إلا وجودك في حضنه*
*لن يرضيك خلاص إلا دربه*

*سيكون ذلك يقينا ً أبديا ً لا يزول*


----------



## وسام شاه (8 يناير 2011)

> *عندما تذوق حلاوة المسيح ،، للحظات فقط*
> *لن ترويك بعد ذلك إلا عذوبة كلامه*
> *لن يشعرك بالدفء إلا وجودك في حضنه*
> *لن يرضيك خلاص إلا دربه*
> ...



في الحقيقة انا بكيت من روعة هذه الكلمات هل هذه كلمات ماثورة او شيء من هذا؟..انا من زمان احب الفكرة المسيحية عن الله..أي فكرة الاب الذي يحب و يحمي و يدافع عن ابنائه لان هذا باختصار هو ما يحتاجه الانسان من الاله الذي يؤمن به..

من الاختلافات الاساسية بين الاسلام و المسيحية..المسلمون يخافون من الله اكثر مما يحبونه هذا باستثناء الصوفيين فهم بحق يعشقون الله..

اما المسيحيون -كما فهمت- فهم يحبون الله و لايخافونه...

السؤال الآن:
كيف اتذوق حلاوة المسيح؟ و هل شرط ان اترك ديني مع العلم اني احب المسيح و اؤمن به واؤمن بالانجيل حتى و انا مسلم و هذا لا يتعارض مع ديني و حتى ان تعارض مع الاسلام فانا اومن بعقلي قبل اي شيء...

يعني باختصار: ممكن ادوق قبل ما اشتري؟


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (8 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> في الحقيقة انا بكيت من روعة هذه الكلمات هل هذه كلمات ماثورة او شيء من هذا؟..انا من زمان احب الفكرة المسيحية عن الله..أي فكرة الاب الذي يحب و يحمي و يدافع عن ابنائه لان هذا باختصار هو ما يحتاجه الانسان من الاله الذي يؤمن به..
> 
> من الاختلافات الاساسية بين الاسلام و المسيحية..المسلمون يخافون من الله اكثر مما يحبونه هذا باستثناء الصوفيين فهم بحق يعشقون الله..
> 
> ...



ليس كل المسلمون يخافون الله وان اردت ان تعلم ذلك فاجعل من نفسك اله وادخل داخل قلوب كل مسلم لتعرف اذا ما كان مسلما يحب الله ام يخافه !! ان استطعت فعل ذلك فقل ان المسلمين يخافون من الله اكثر مما يحبونه 

ومن ادراك ان المسحيون يحبون الله ولا يخافونه وان المسلمين يخافون الله ولا يحبونه !! اتعلم الغيب ؟؟ 

انا لا استهزئ باحد لكن اريد جوابا على سؤالي العقلي ان اردت ان نتحدث بالعقل


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2011)

باحث فى الاديان قال:


> ليس كل المسلمون يخافون الله وان اردت ان تعلم ذلك فاجعل من نفسك اله وادخل داخل قلوب كل مسلم لتعرف اذا ما كان مسلما يحب الله ام يخافه !! ان استطعت فعل ذلك فقل ان المسلمين يخافون من الله اكثر مما يحبونه
> 
> ومن ادراك ان المسحيون يحبون الله ولا يخافونه وان المسلمين يخافون الله ولا يحبونه !! اتعلم الغيب ؟؟
> 
> انا لا استهزئ باحد لكن اريد جوابا على سؤالي العقلي ان اردت ان نتحدث بالعقل


*اولا نحن كامسييحين نحب الله ولا نخاف الله لان الله محبة *
*والمحبة تغطى كل شى*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (8 يناير 2011)

كيف اتذوق حلاوة المسيح؟   
ان تومن به مخلصا  وفاديا 
ووقتها هتعرف حلاوه الايمان الحقيقى اخى الحبيب وسام
الرب يقتح قلبك وينور طريقك


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (8 يناير 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اولا نحن كامسييحين *
> *نحب الله ولا نخاف من الله *
> *لان الله محبة **والمحبة تغطى كل شى*


 

اعلم ذلك جيدا وذلك اكثر ما يعجبني فى المسيحية ولكن هل الكون كله محبة فقط !! 

لم تفكرون للحظة هل الحياة مجرد محبة !! الا يوجد شر وكراهية ؟؟ نحن بشر 


*# ................... #*

*ممنوع الكلام بغير المعتقدات المسيحية *

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *

*رجاء قراءة قوانين القسم *


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يناير 2011)

> اعلم ذلك جيدا وذلك اكثر ما يعجبني فى المسيحية ولكن هل الكون كله محبة فقط !!


*المفروض كان يكون ذلك لان جوهر الله محبة ولنا بنتعامل مع الانسان المفروض نتعامل معاه كما اعطانا الله بالمحبة *


> لم تفكرون للحظة هل الحياة مجرد محبة !! الا يوجد شر وكراهية ؟؟ نحن بشر


*بالمحبة نقدر نحول الشر والكره لحب*

....................
......................
.........................


----------



## fredyyy (8 يناير 2011)

*ُحذِفت *

*كل المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع *


----------



## fredyyy (8 يناير 2011)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> > كيف اتذوق حلاوة المسيح؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*شكرًا ثابت بيسوع *

*كلام مؤمن بعد أن كان في الظلمة *

*كلام حلو نابع مِن مَن زاق حلاوة المسيح *

*الرب يحفظ إيمانك ثابتًا فيه ... ولتملأ حلاوة المسيح حياتك *


----------



## Critic (8 يناير 2011)

> كيف اتذوق حلاوة المسيح؟


*فقط سلم له قلبك و اشعر بنفسك*

*يا ابنى اعطنى قلبك و لتلاحظ عيناك طرقى (ام 23 : 26)*
*هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي. (رؤ 3 : 20)*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يناير 2011)

> في الحقيقة انا بكيت من روعة هذه الكلمات هل هذه كلمات ماثورة او شيء من هذا؟..


*ما أنقى وأجمل دموعك أخي الحبيب . ستكون معه صدقني*
*هي ليست أقوال مأثورة أبدا ً .. وإنما واقع معاش كل لحظة .*



> انا من زمان احب الفكرة المسيحية عن الله..أي فكرة الاب الذي يحب و يحمي و يدافع عن ابنائه لان هذا باختصار هو ما يحتاجه الانسان من الاله الذي يؤمن به..
> من الاختلافات الاساسية بين الاسلام و المسيحية..المسلمون يخافون من الله اكثر مما يحبونه هذا باستثناء الصوفيين فهم بحق يعشقون الله..
> اما المسيحيون -كما فهمت- فهم يحبون الله و لايخافونه...


*الفكرة المسيحية تعطيك حقيقة الرب الصالح محب البشر الذي أعطى وقدم كل شيء لأجلنا ولا زال معنا في كل لحظة*
*لماذا نخافه ؟؟؟ حد بيخاف من أب حنون ؟؟؟؟*
*بالعكس انا بخاف زعلو من أخطائي .. بحب كون منيح لأني أنا ابنه ولا تليق بي الخطيئة .. وليس لأجل العصا والجزرة*



> السؤال الآن:
> كيف اتذوق حلاوة المسيح؟ و هل شرط ان اترك ديني مع العلم اني احب المسيح و اؤمن به واؤمن بالانجيل حتى و انا مسلم و هذا لا يتعارض مع ديني و حتى ان تعارض مع الاسلام فانا اومن بعقلي قبل اي شيء...
> 
> يعني باختصار: ممكن ادوق قبل ما اشتري؟


*الموضوع لن يعود بشكل حسابات .. سترتمي تلقائيا ً في احضانه*






*جرب دي : (مقطع إنجيلي)*
*4 الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ، وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ،*
*5 وَلاَ تُقَبِّحُ، وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا، وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ، وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّؤَ،*
*6 وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ،*
*7 وَتَحْتَمِلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتُصَدِّقُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَرْجُو كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.*
*8 اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدًا.*


*بماذا تشعر ؟؟*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (9 يناير 2011)

> أولا أنا مش عارف انت ليه بتسخر مني؟




عشان كلامك مثير للسخرية




> افترض ان أنا غبي


 
هفترض




> أليس هذا أدعى أن تعطيني بعضا من وصبرك و ذكائك.


 
و هذا ما حدث




> عموما يا أيها الذكي أنا لم أسالك ان تعطيني دليلا على ايمانك أنا اعرف انه لا دليل علمي على الأيمان.


 
نراجع كدة




> مع ان مفيش دليل علمي على صحة ما تؤمنون به.







> أنا أقصد كيف يمكن أن يصل الانسان الى هذه الدرجة من اليقين في أمر لا يستطيع عقله أن يتحقق منه. ألا يظل هناك و لو بعض من الشك في نفسه؟


 
أكيد يوجد هناك قدر من الشك دائما
و لكن هذا الشك نحسمه بأدلة أخرى غير الأدلة العلمية .. 
فليس كل شئ يُثبَت بالادلة العلمية




> السؤال بشكل آخر: ألا يساوركم الشك و لو احيانا ان تكون عقيدتكم غير صحيحة؟


 
يساورنا طبعًا وبلا شك
لكن هذه الشكوك تذوب في لحظة واحدة أمام تحقق نبوءات العهد القديم عن المسيح بشكل حرفي في شخص المسيح

فهل من كتب هذه النبوءات هو مجرد انسان استلهم هذه النبوءات من خياله؟
و هل تحقق أكثر من 300 نبوة عن شخص المسيح .. هو صدفة؟




> او على الاقل ان الرب ليس هو كما نفهمه و نتصوره؟


 
اهي في دي مينفعش
لأن الشك في هذا الكلام هو ضد العقل و المنطق
لماذا؟

لأن الرب لم يتركنا لما نتصوّر .. بل اعطانا كلمته (الكتاب المقدس) لكي نعرفه كما أرادنا ان نعرفه .. و بالقدر الذي ارادنا ان نعرف عنه

أما كو البعض يعتقد ان هذا الكتاب محرف
فهذا أيضًا ضد المنطق المجرّد .. 
ففكرة تحريف كتاب موحى به من الرب اله هذا الكون فكرة خرافية .. 
لأن المنطق السليم يقول الوحي الالهي معصوم من أي خطأ أو تحريف

و بالتالي نستمد يقيننا من كتابنا المقدس .. 
و نستمد منه يقيننا ان كل ما نؤمن به هو صحيح




> فكرة الاب الذي يحب و يحمي و يدافع عن ابنائه لان هذا باختصار هو ما يحتاجه الانسان من الاله الذي يؤمن به..


 
هذه ليست فكرة يا عزيزي .. هذه حقيقة الله المحب القريب من أبناءه ..
ليس كما تصوره بعض الثقافات انه متسلّط و قاسي .. 

بل أنه محب و قريب جدًا أقرب مما تتصوره إلى نفسك




> من الاختلافات الاساسية بين الاسلام و المسيحية..المسلمون يخافون من الله اكثر مما يحبونه هذا باستثناء الصوفيين فهم بحق يعشقون الله..


 
حتى الصوفيون يعشقون الله بشكل عاطفي و ليس روحي .. 
و شتّان الفرق




> اما المسيحيون -كما فهمت- فهم يحبون الله و لايخافونه...


 
نخاف فقط ان نحزن قلبه .. و أن نفقد العلاقة الحية بيننا و بين أبينا السماوي
أما الخوف من الغضوب المتسلط الجبّار .. فليس موجود لأنه لا وجود لهذه الصفات في الرب القدوس




> السؤال الآن:





> كيف اتذوق حلاوة المسيح؟


 
اذا كنت تريد ان تقبل المسيح في حياتك .. و تنعم بنعمة بنويتك له
كل ما عليك هو ان ترفع قلبك إليه و تطلبه ..
وهو سيقود خطاك نحوه مادمت صادقًا في دعوتك له لدخول قلبك
المزامير الأصحاح 145 العدد 18 الرَّبُّ قَرِيبٌ لِكُلِّ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَهُ *الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَهُ بِالْحَقِّ.*​


> و هل شرط ان اترك ديني


 
شرط ان تترك الشيطان و تتبع الاله الحقيقي



......................


----------



## وسام شاه (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا كابتن *Jesus Son 261
بس أنا برضه مش مستريحلك!!؟؟
*


----------



## Samir poet (9 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> شكرا يا كابتن *jesus son 261*
> *بس أنا برضه مش مستريحلك!!؟؟*


 *ياعنى انت عاوز اية واحنا نريحك*
*بالظبط*
*اؤمر فنحن اخواتك *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (9 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> شكرا يا كابتن *Jesus Son 261
> بس أنا برضه مش مستريحلك!!؟؟
> *



:t33:
مش مهم تستريحلي يا صاحبي
المهم تستريح مع المسيح

ربنا يقودك


----------



## وسام شاه (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا اخواني الاحباء على مشاعركم الطيبة و على صبركم!!

لقد حاولت ان ادخل على رابط الويكيبيديا في مداخلة mystro_888
و لكن يبدو ان اللينك فيها شيء غلط حيث ان بعض الحروف استبدلت بعلامات ******
اين يمكنني ان احمل نسخة من الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (9 يناير 2011)

> اين يمكنني ان احمل نسخة من الكتاب المقدس؟



لو عاوز تقراها اونلاين فهي موجودة على موقع الكنيسة
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/

لو عاوز تحملها
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2385249&postcount=3


----------



## Twin (10 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> شكرا يا كابتن *Jesus Son 261*
> *بس أنا برضه مش مستريحلك!!؟؟*


 
*لا ياوسام ..... ال مش مريحك أرسلي اسمه في رسالة خاصة مش تقول أسمه ع العام كدة *
*وأنا في الخدمة وأطردهولك أنت تأمر بس  *
*بوهزر يا son .... أطرد أي حد ال أنت :t17:*
*أثبات حضور فقط *​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 يناير 2011)

> لا ياوسام ..... ال مش مريحك أرسلي اسمه في رسالة خاصة مش تقول أسمه ع العام كدة
> وأنا في الخدمة وأطردهولك أنت تأمر بس



اعتبرني مش واخد بالي و مشفتش حاجة و شوف شغلك هههههههههههههه


----------



## وسام شاه (10 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا ياوسام ..... ال مش مريحك أرسلي اسمه في رسالة خاصة مش تقول أسمه ع العام كدة *
> *وأنا في الخدمة وأطردهولك أنت تأمر بس  *
> *بوهزر يا son .... أطرد أي حد ال أنت :t17:*
> *أثبات حضور فقط *​


ههههههههههههههههههه
ده انا على كده ليه ضهر في المنتدى!
عموما انا بس بانكش son
اصله قارش ملحتي!
انما احنا خلاص بقينا حبايب ... مش كده يا son؟
اظن ماتقدرش تتكلم دلوقت ... انا تبع الكبير !


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يناير 2011)

*هههههههههه حسب مصالح الكبير بقا*
*صحيح يا وسام .. خبرني بالتطورات الي عم تصير معك من وقت مشاركتك الأخيرة إلي*


----------



## mystro_888 (10 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> شكرا لكم جميعا اخواني الاحباء على مشاعركم الطيبة و على صبركم!!
> 
> لقد حاولت ان ادخل على رابط الويكيبيديا في مداخلة mystro_888
> و لكن يبدو ان اللينك فيها شيء غلط حيث ان بعض الحروف استبدلت بعلامات ******
> اين يمكنني ان احمل نسخة من الكتاب المقدس؟



اكتب في google 
biblical manusc-rip-t wikipedia
(منغير ال - )
وادخل علي اول رابط هيطلع
علشان المنتدي لما بيلاقي كلمة s c r i p t بيشسلها ويحط نجوم

السايت ده انا كنت حاطه بس علشان تشوف المخطوطات بصورها، علشان تطمن بس ان الكتاب مش محرف

سلام ونعمة


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> السؤال بشكل آخر: ألا يساوركم الشك و لو احيانا ان تكون عقيدتكم غير صحيحة؟



*كلا بالطبع, لأننا لا نتبع فلسفات كتابية, بل نحيا إيماننا, فالرب معنا, يكلمنا فنسمعه, ونكلمه فيسمعنا, ولست أتكلم بلغة المجاز, بل بلغة الواقع المعاش*


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2011)

معاك استاذى صوت صارخ 
عارف لية لاننا نحيا حياء روحية 
كما قال لنا الكتاب المقدس
نكون كملائكة على الارض
وبمعنى اصح نكون قديسن على الارض


----------



## وسام شاه (11 يناير 2011)

the antiochian قال:


> *خبرني بالتطورات الي عم تصير معك من وقت مشاركتك الأخيرة إلي*



أنا فيه حاجات كتير مش بعرفها عن المسيحية لذلك أنا قررت أبدأ بقراءة الكتاب المقدس و فهمه جيدا...و أنا بالفعل أشعر بالشوق لقرائته...

و اسمحولي .. أثناء ذلك اذا صادفني ما لا اتمكن من فهمه.. أن ألجأ اليكم..


----------



## أَمَة (11 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> أنا فيه حاجات كتير مش بعرفها عن المسيحية لذلك أنا قررت أبدأ بقراءة الكتاب المقدس و فهمه جيدا...و أنا بالفعل أشعر بالشوق لقرائته...
> 
> و اسمحولي .. أثناء ذلك اذا صادفني ما لا اتمكن من فهمه.. أن ألجأ اليكم..


 

لقد اخترت يا وسام النصيب الصالح لك الذي لن تندم عليه.

أهلا وسهلا بأسئلتك.  

أنتبه أن يكون لك سؤال واحد في الموضوع لا تنتقل الى غيره قبل ان يكمل الرد عليه.

بركة الرب تكون معك.


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> أنا فيه حاجات كتير مش بعرفها عن المسيحية لذلك أنا قررت أبدأ بقراءة الكتاب المقدس و فهمه جيدا...و أنا بالفعل أشعر بالشوق لقرائته...
> 
> و اسمحولي .. أثناء ذلك اذا صادفني ما لا اتمكن من فهمه.. أن ألجأ اليكم..


 
*جيد ورائع بصدق أن تصل لتلك المرحلة .... أن تقرأ وتبدأ بالبحث *
*ولكن ضع أمامك لا داعي للقراءة لمجرد النقد والبحث عن النقاط التي تحتاج لشرح*
*أقرأ للثقافة للمعرفة ,,,, أقرأ لنفسك أولاً ...... وربنا يكون معك *

*بس نصيحة من أخ أكبر .... قبل أن تبدأ في القراءة *
*أرفع عينيك الي السماء وأصرخ الي الله الله الواحد أطلب منه أن يكون معك ويرشدك له بطريقته هو وليست بطريقتك *
*يرشدك به اليه .... وأنت تصمت فقط وتعمل ..... الله يحبك ويريد خلاصك*
*ولهذا أستغل هذه النقطة حاججه أصرخ له عاتبه أطلبه أجعله يعلن عن ذاته لك لكي تحرر ذاتك أنت به ...... وربنا قادر علي خلاص النفوس*

*ملحوظة ..... نحن لا نساعدك ونحاول معك كي تصير مسيحياً *
*لالالالا*
* هذا لن يفيدنا نحن بشئ لن يذيد من الحسنات ولن يقلل من السيأت *
*نحن نساعدك فقط لخلاصك أنت وحدط*
*نحن هنا نعمل لأجل مجد أسم الله*
*نحن نخبر ونتكلم ونشهد بما نعلم وبما نؤمن به فقط*​


----------

